# die Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...



## Gesichtsmodifikation (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo, habe seit 2 Jahren __ Sonnenbarsche mit Goldies im Teich, die sollten eigentlich dafür da sein den Goldfischnachwuchs im Zaum zu halten. Die fressen aber eigentlich alles was sich bewegt auf, somit auch die Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen und alles andere. Habe sie jetzt versucht zu fangen- bin aber leider gescheitert, die sind echt schnell. Gibts nen Trick, oder möchte jemand vier fangen und mitnehmen? Habe meine Kaulquappen alle im seperaten Becken und warte bis es große Fröschlis sind, sonst werden sie sofort aufgefrressen. Irgendwie sind mir die Sonnenbarsche echt zu aggressiv für einen recht kleinen Teich (ca. 3000/4000l).


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

schon mal rausangeln versucht?

mit Haken und Köder?


----------



## Lucy2412 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hast Du ihnen schon mal __ Schnecken oder Regenwürmer oä. angeboten?


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

....deshalb wohnt bei uns nur ein Sonnenbarsch  .....   unsrer frisst öfter beim normalen Futter mit, aber was Fleischiges als Leckerlie ist warscheinlich besser... vielleicht mal mit ner Reuse und Muschelfleisch als Köder versuchen ( gibts tiefgefroren im Zooladen)

LG Susanne


----------



## Gesichtsmodifikation (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht vor sie zu essen stattdessen würde ich sie gerne abgeben an jemanden der so einen kleinen Killer gut gebrauchen könnte. Aber gut ich fütterte sie mal an mit Regenwürmern, davon habe ich genug, vielleicht erwischt man die dann ja, also danke (auf die Idee wäre ich selber nicht gekommen)


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

wer hat was von selber essen gesagt?   Lohnt eh nich ;-)


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Zum Rausangeln nimmt man ja auch sog. Schonhaken. Die haben keine Widerhaken und sind so "fischfreundlicher".


----------



## Hagalaz (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Benutz eine __ Senke. Dazu einfach Kescher über Nacht drin lassen dann darüber Futter geben und langsam hochziehen oder zu stellst den Kescher an eine Stelle wo der Fisch durch muss z.B. Engstelle oder beginn eines tieferen Bereichs und treibst ihn dann mit einem Stock o.ä. hinein.


----------



## volki (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo,
Wie Christine bereits geschrieben hat, mit Köderhaken ist es möglich. Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine Kinderangel (12,95 €) bestellt und los ging es. Ich habe 80 St gefangen.
 Grüße aus einem öden Hotelzimmer in Korchenbroich
Volker


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*



Gesichtsmodifikation schrieb:


> Hallo, habe seit 2 Jahren Sonnenbarsche mit Goldies im Teich, die sollten eigentlich dafür da sein den Goldfischnachwuchs im Zaum zu halten. Die fressen aber eigentlich alles was sich bewegt auf, somit auch die Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen und alles andere. Habe sie jetzt versucht zu fangen- bin aber leider gescheitert, die sind echt schnell. Gibts nen Trick, oder möchte jemand vier fangen und mitnehmen? Habe meine Kaulquappen alle im seperaten Becken und warte bis es große Fröschlis sind, sonst werden sie sofort aufgefrressen. Irgendwie sind mir die Sonnenbarsche echt zu aggressiv für einen recht kleinen Teich (ca. 3000/4000l).



Hi,

in deinem Teich fressen nicht nur die Sonnenfische solche Teichbewohner. Ein einziger halbwüchiger 20cm __ Goldfisch allein vernichte im Teich deutlich mehr an Quappen, Insektenlarven, Fischbrut, Kleinkrebse ect.  als ein 20cm großer Sonnenbarsch

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Brauchst gar keine Angel geht auch nur mit ner Angelschnurr.


----------



## Teichmen (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo

Keine Schonkaken sondern den __ Regenwurm einfach an einer Schnur knoten, und schon hast Du die Drecksäcke


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

na doll, Sonnenbarsch an Schnur.....  und dann???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hi Susanne,

und dann. Fisch in die Hand und "Wurm an Schnur" wieder aus dem Maul ziehen
So ähnlich kann man übrigens auch Aale fangen , da die aber kräftiger sind muß man da den Wurm/__ Würmer komplett auf einen grobfasrigen Faden ziehen (Aale pöddern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

aha....  interessant....  ich hätte nun vermutet, dass die Tiere loslassen, wenn man sie aus dem Wasser zieht...
wäre zumindest schlauer 


LG Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hi Susanne,

ich hab auch schon beim angeln auf Goldfische in alten Teich __ Molche gefangen, die sich versucht haben einen viel zu großen Wurm einzuverleiben. Die ließen dem Wurm auch net so einfach los wenn sie mit dem Maul am Wurmschwanz hängend aus dem Wasser gehoben wurden. Ist halt auch von Gewicht des Fisches abhänig ob er hängen bleibt wenns Maul zu ist

(beim pöddern z.B verhaken sich die feinen Bürstenzähne der Aale dann in den Fasern des Wollfadens wenn sie sich im aufgezogenen Wurm verbeißen - Aale von 50cm+ fallen beim heben aus dem Wasser aber auch leicht wieder ab)

MfG Frank


----------



## rut49 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Also,
 der Trick mit Angelschnur, Schonhaken und __ Regenwurm hat bei mir super geklappt,
Beim Abmachen würde ich immer Handschuhe tragen. Manchmal können die Sonnenbarsche mit ihren Flossen widerlich stechen.
LG Regina


----------



## Gesichtsmodifikation (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo, also ich habe gestern mit Kescher und Mückenlarven und Regenwürmern wieder mal einen Angriff gestartet- nix da, die wissen scheinbar genau was ich vorhab....
Vielleicht sollten sie einfach da bleiben- mein Eindruck ist nach wie vor aber das sie wesentlich mehr Wegfresssen als die Goldies- es wirkt jedenfalls wesentlich agressiver. Das mit dem Angeln...-hhmmm also da verletzt man die doch, das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Aber ich danke mal allen die sich hier meiner Sorge angenommen haben.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

und ne Reuse? kosten echt wenig und nen Versuch ists wert

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Koderfischre...r_Netze&var=&hash=item20c169f340#ht_739wt_944


----------



## Gesichtsmodifikation (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Also der Tipp mit dem Wurm am Faden- jap das war der auf den ich gewartet habe- wird so schnell wie möglich ausprobiert- ich werde dann sofort berichten

Habe wenig Zeit dieses Wochenende- das juckt mich aber jetzt schon in den Fingern.
Das wäre doch auch gelacht.....
Also bis zum Bericht der kühnen Jagd:cu
	:cu


----------



## Stoer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo,

da alle Versuche mit __ Senke und Kescher fehlgeschlagen sind habe ich mir eine kleine Köderfischreuse gekauft.
Binnen 15 min waren fast alle Sonnenbarsche drin.
Da ich sie in den Teich eines Freundes setzen wollte, welcher erst zwei Tage später wieder zu hause war, wollte ich die Fische nicht in irgendeinen Behälter einsetzen.
:dumm

Für meine Blödheit schäme ich mich jetzt etwas, aber ich schreibe trotzdem weiter !

Ich habe aus Mitleid die Fische in die Reuse gesetzt, um sie bis zum umsetzen in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung zu lassen und dachte sie finden nicht aus der Reuse raus.
Binnen einer h waren alle raus aus der Reuse und meiden diese zur Zeit.


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo,

 


 ich würd sagen " alles auf Anfang"


 jetzt weißt Du wie es geht


----------



## katja (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

 ja doris, die fische aber auch!


----------



## Stoer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*


Hach und jetzt auch noch Ihr !
Ich bin einfach zu gut für diese Welt !


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo,

ach komm :knuddel


----------



## Connemara (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*



Stoer schrieb:


> Hach und jetzt auch noch Ihr !
> Ich bin einfach zu gut für diese Welt !



...es ist aber einfach auch zu witzig...


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

vielleicht hast Du noch mal ne Chance mit besonders leckerem Köder wie z. B. Muschelfleisch ( gibts im Zooladen tiefgefroren)


----------



## Stoer (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo Lucy,

an so etwas habe ich auch gedacht.

Aber jetzt mal zu den ganzen Lästermäulern hier im Forum:

Einer Reuse wird doch nachgesagt, dasss die Fische auf Grund der trichterförmigen Öffnung herein-, aber nicht herausfinden. Jeder Fischer legt doch seine Reuse aus, mit dem eben beschriebenen Ergebnis.(Fische schwimmen rein, kommen aber nicht wieder hinaus)
Genau das waren auch meine Überlegungen. Sind Südamerikaner intelligenter als unsere heimischen Fische.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hi Peter,

ganz so einfach ist das nicht mit "Fische schwimmen in Reuse und kommen net mehr raus"
Mit Reusen werden von Fischern   Aale gefangen. Das sind Bodenfische, die bei Gefahr versuchen auf dem Boden abzuhauen. Diese riechen den Köder in ner Reuse - sehen tun sie sehr schlecht - und finden dann irgendwann den Eingangstrichter. Dann wollen sich irgendwann weg und versuchen es halt so wie es ihr Instinkt vorgibt (auf dem Boden schwimmend stiften gehen  und Versteck suchen). 
__ Barsche, Sonnenfische ect, also Fische die sich hauptsächlich mit den Augen orientieren finden ein Fluchtloch nach ner Weile auch dann wenn  es irgendwo mittig oder oben liegt da sie ja auch das Gitter  aus dem die Reuse besteht sehen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

unsere Sonnenbarsche sind völlig verrückt auf lebende Mehlwürmer,
gibt es im Zooladen.
Damit kriege ich sie sogar an die Hand..


----------



## Stoer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Hallo Frank, 

dann habe ich wieder was dazugelernt, obwohl die Reuse "Köderfischreuse" heißt.

@ Eva-Maria

werde ich probieren. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Ramera (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

hat auch keine probleme mit den sonnenbarsche sind tolle fische und vertragen sich blendend mit meinen kois jetzt bauen sie sich wieder ein nest also gibt es bald wieder viele kleine babys*lächelt*
klar beim nest bewachen da sind sie bissl griffig was aber vollkommen normal ist wollen ja ihre babys beschützen ansonsten sind sie friedlich jedenfalls in meinem teich bisher und sind jetzt schon drei da drinnen, hab letztes jahr mal 19 stck. raus gefischt und sie einem freund gegeben der hat auch ne riesen anlage 100.000 liter mit stören etc. da sind sie gut auf gehoben und wenn sie genug platz haben sind sie auch nicht angriffslustig.

glg
ramera


----------



## Ramera (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

drei jahre da drinnen sollte das heissen!


----------



## Stoer (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ramera,

wie fischt Du die bei Deinem großen Teichvolumen raus ?
Bestimmt nicht mit dem Kescher !


----------



## Stoer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Dallo,

habe jetzt noch einmal meine Köderfischreuse eingesetzt und binnen eines Tages Stück für Stück alle Sonnenbarsche gefangen.
Das Ding funzt besser als eine __ Senke und müsste auch bei Goldies funktionieren.


----------



## Kaffeefuzzy (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: die  Sonnenbarsche machen alles platt...*

Moin Moin
Habe meine Sonnenbarsche überwiegend mit Reuße herausbekommen oder Abends mit Licht blenden und kächern.


----------

